# Anyone build bookself enclosures



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

Anyone here build bookshelf enclosures?


----------



## papabearsc (Oct 2, 2010)

I just "finished" my first set yesterday. 

Peerless India W6-KA638-SH 6.5" Paper Cone Shielded Woofers with Nuance TW5-2LR 1/2" Mylar Tweeters. Got the tweeters for $2.50 each, and the woofers for $7.00 each. Used Dayton Audio 2-way 3000 Hz passives at $18.00 each. 

THEY SOUND AMAZING for $28 speakers! I <3 Parts Express.


----------



## papabearsc (Oct 2, 2010)

They are just fine for my garage. Thanks for the links though.


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

I already have the speakers I am using. I am looking for some enclosures. I don't really have the time to build any.


----------

